
A male engineer explains why men in Silicon Valley behave badly toward women - Eylandos
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/male-engineer-explains-why-many-233619379.html
======
086421357909764
It's not disimilar to media personalities or sports figures, both have the
same attitudes. It's a small minority that creates the opinion of the vast
majority.

